# a stupid question but im curious,sorry



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

if there was 2 different species of venomous snake and one bit the other,would the bitten venomous snake have the ability to ward off a different venom or would it still be as dangerous to it reguardless,or do they have a built in immune system as protection?.sorry to ask such a dumb question but im curious and cant find the answer on google :blush:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Snakes that tend to eat other snakes have a fairly strong resistance to venoms.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

moodyblue1969 said:


> sorry to ask such a dumb question but im curious and cant find the answer on google :blush:


Don't worry, Viperlover will find it and then quote it as if he knows from personal experience :lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Malc said:


> Don't worry, Viperlover will find it and then quote it as if he knows from personal experience :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

moodyblue: the perfect example is like a Puff Adder and a Snouted Cobra. Snouty's loooooooooooove eating puff adders. So puff adders are killed by the venom, but snouty's rarely suffer ill effect after a puff adder bite.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

mad martin said:


> moodyblue: the perfect example is like a Puff Adder and a Snouted Cobra. Snouty's loooooooooooove eating puff adders. So puff adders are killed by the venom, but snouty's rarely suffer ill effect after a puff adder bite.


 thankyou,it depends entirely on species then i assume


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes.
Like with most questions on animals, there is never a quick answer


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

mad martin said:


> moodyblue: the perfect example is like a Puff Adder and a Snouted Cobra. Snouty's loooooooooooove eating puff adders. So puff adders are killed by the venom, but snouty's rarely suffer ill effect after a puff adder bite.


How big does an adult snouted cobra have to be to consume one fat adult puff adder?

Will Puff Adders sometimes kill Snouted cobras through puncturing a vital organ?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Certain species have certain degrees of resistance, but with a large enough dose, any venomous snake can kill another. Venom, from whatever source will kill if given in sufficient amounts. If you inject a human with enough of their own saliva it will kill them. Venoms for defence or prey immobilization are a cocktail of enzymes, basically biological catalysts that break down or deactivate specific targets, so if given in sufficient quantities will overcome a body's defences before they can counter.


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

but surly if say a cobra bit the same species cobra it would have an immunity to its own species venom ? other wise when it venomated its pray the ate it it would then die from ingesting its own venom :lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

herpboy said:


> but surly if say a cobra bit the same species cobra it would have an immunity to its own species venom ? other wise when it venomated its pray the ate it it would then die from ingesting its own venom :lol2:


Snakes have died from envenomations of their own species in the past...King Cobras can kill eachother with a large enough dose injected into their bodies.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

That's from a bite, not consuming the venom. A snake is not immune to it's own venom, or from venom of the same species. Venom is mainly enzymes, which when held in the venom glands are kept chemically deactivated. When eaten, because they are protein based they are digested. Proteins in the presence of strong high or low pH solutions, eg stomach acid, are deactivated through denaturation. The proton donation of strong acids changes the tertiary structure of the enzyme, rendering it inactive. Hence how snakes can consume their own venom. Hope this helps.


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> That's from a bite, not consuming the venom. A snake is not immune to it's own venom, or from venom of the same species. Venom is mainly enzymes, which when held in the venom glands are kept chemically deactivated. When eaten, because they are protein based they are digested. Proteins in the presence of strong high or low pH solutions, eg stomach acid, are deactivated through denaturation. The proton donation of strong acids changes the tertiary structure of the enzyme, rendering it inactive. Hence how snakes can consume their own venom. Hope this helps.


 
i tell you what that is the best reply iv had in ages :2thumb: just what i wanted to know, cheers


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

mad martin said:


> moodyblue: the perfect example is like a Puff Adder and a Snouted Cobra. Snouty's loooooooooooove eating puff adders. So puff adders are killed by the venom, but snouty's rarely suffer ill effect after a puff adder bite.


Wow, would they be more cannibalistic or how does their diet go normally?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Most Cobras have no problems eating other snakes.


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

Dave and Martin...:notworthy:
Thanks for posting here. Please dont ever leave!!!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha I don't plan too


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Ha ha ha ha I don't plan too


Thanks aconite. What Martin said.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

herpboy said:


> i tell you what that is the best reply iv had in ages :2thumb: just what i wanted to know, cheers


Tis my pleasure


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

cheers dave and martin,fantastic info :notworthy:


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

herpboy said:


> but surly if say a cobra bit the same species cobra it would have an immunity to its own species venom ? other wise when it venomated its pray the ate it it would then die from ingesting its own venom :lol2:


The venom would most likely all be broken down by the conditions of digestion (it is in theory possible to drink venom - assuming no mouth ulcers, damaged gums etc.).

Snakes gain immunity from neurotoxic venom components in a different way to other venom types (interestingly enough, the only other known animal to have hit upon the same way of becoming immune to neurotoxins is mongooses which frequently consume cobras). The actual immunity is caused by a sugar which stops the venom component's target receptor being bound by the venom.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Mememe said:


> The venom would most likely all be broken down by the conditions of digestion (it is in theory possible to drink venom - assuming no mouth ulcers, damaged gums etc.).
> 
> Snakes gain immunity from neurotoxic venom components in a different way to other venom types (interestingly enough, the only other known animal to have hit upon the same way of becoming immune to neurotoxins is mongooses which frequently consume cobras). The actual immunity is caused by a sugar which stops the venom component's target receptor being bound by the venom.


 
I was waiting for someone to say that....I just wasnt quite sure. Cheers!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Oldish articles but they will explain alot

Why the cobra is resistant to its own venom? - Dr. Zoltan Takacs


----------

